# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Best places to herp in NJ? (pine barrens, great swamp, etc)

## otofrog

I would like to go looking for wild amphibians once spring comes around. My main species i will look for will be toads and tree frogs as we have none of those in the area i live. I live pretty close to multiple reservations, but I live an hour from the pine barrens. What would be some good places to search in? My holy grail I hope to find is a pine barrens tree frog.

I went to the Watchung Reservation last week, and in a few hundred feet of walking, I found three green frogs, a leopard frog, and a giant bullfrog, so I have some pretty high hopes of what will be around during spring. The Great Swamp is also a couple minutes away from me. I saw videos of peepers calling and a guy holding a gray tree frog in the Great Swamp, but I don't know how rare they are and if I'll find any.

I hope to collect a small bunch of eggs and raise them up in my pond to get more frog diversity in my area because it is a perfect habitat with creeks and mud and puddles everywhere.

----------


## AAron

> I would like to go looking for wild amphibians once spring comes around. My main species i will look for will be toads and tree frogs as we have none of those in the area i live. I live pretty close to multiple reservations, but I live an hour from the pine barrens. What would be some good places to search in? My holy grail I hope to find is a pine barrens tree frog.
> 
> I went to the Watchung Reservation last week, and in a few hundred feet of walking, I found three green frogs, a leopard frog, and a giant bullfrog, so I have some pretty high hopes of what will be around during spring. The Great Swamp is also a couple minutes away from me. I saw videos of peepers calling and a guy holding a gray tree frog in the Great Swamp, but I don't know how rare they are and if I'll find any.
> 
> I hope to collect a small bunch of eggs and raise them up in my pond to get more frog diversity in my area because it is a perfect habitat with creeks and mud and puddles everywhere.


I like your idea but this frog may be endangered in your state and if it is that could be a problem legally. I hope it all works out for you!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------

